# Datenklau / Datenmissbrauch



## painsucker (24 September 2009)

Hi,
ich weiß ja nicht ob's gestern noch jemand bei Stern TV gesehen hat, aber die haben da für 1500€ Kontodaten, Adressen, Namen und Geburtstdaten von über 300000 Personen gekauft, ganz easy.
Nun wollt ich erstmal wissen was ihr davon haltet da Stern TV auf ihrer Website eben zum einen die Datensammelei verpönt und dagegen ist, andererseits aber jeder klick auf deren Seite an google ananlytics und doubleclick geht.
Zum anderen bin ich Wahrscheinlich selbst betroffen aber weiß nicht wie ich's nachweißen kann. Den Tip von Stern TVeinfach die fälschlich abgebuchten Gelder wieder zurück zu buchen ist ja ganz toll, aber was ist mit den dadurch entstehenden Mahnungen etc.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2009)

*AW: Datenklau / Datenmissbrauch*



painsucker schrieb:


> ... aber was ist mit den dadurch entstehenden Mahnungen etc.


Was soll damit sein? Wenn eine Forderung berechtigt ist und man nicht zahlt, muss man auch das Mahnwesen in Kauf nehmen. Besteht aber keine berechtigte Forderung, macht das nachfolgende Forderungsmanagement nur wenig Sinn - die erhöhten Kosten sind mit der Hauptforderung gekoppelt, sonst wären sie ja nicht da. :scherzkeks:


----------



## painsucker (25 September 2009)

*AW: Datenklau / Datenmissbrauch*

Ja na soweit ist mir das schon klar. Ich meinte eigentlich wie ich dann dagegen vorgehen soll. Meinen erfahrungen zufolge reicht es nicht einfach mal den Begünstigten zu schreiben: "Hier ich wars nicht, ich bezahls nicht" und dann einfach alle Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben ignorieren.
Da kommt dann meist ein schreiben. "Wir habens geprüft, zahl mal schön"

mal noch eine andere (doofe) Frage. wenn ich ein phishing-opfer sein sollte, wie kann ich das nachweißen bzw. nachprüfen. es ist ja bestimmt nicht so einfach wie mit viren und etc. es gibt ja verschiedene phishing arten. also solche wo ich meine daten wo eingebe, wo ichs hätte besser nicht machen sollen, aber auch andere gemeinere die nicht so offensichtlich sind oder?

ich hab die Vermutung das mein GMX Passwort irgendwie geknackt worden ist.
ich hatte mal bei Voda so ne E-Mail Flat abgeschlossen das ich meine E-Mails aufm Handy lesen kann, Alle E-Mails von GMX wurden zu dem Voda-E-Mail-dingens geschickt.
Mir ist dann was aufgefallen:
Wenn bei GMX ne neue Mail kommt steht ja da:"Sie haben *1* neue Nachricht"
Aber es war dann so, dass manche Nachrichten schon als gelesen markiert waren obwohl ich die noch nicht gelesen hatte. Ich hatte dann gedacht das das mit dem "zu-Voda-kopieren" zusammen hing.
Nun hatte ich aber neulich ein problem mit meiner E-Mail Adresse, davon hatte ich erst kürzlich hier berichtet
meine eMail Adresse zwei mal
daraufhin habe ich mein Passwort geändert und siehe da. Nun sind wieder *alle *neuen Nachrichten ungelesen.


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2009)

*AW: Datenklau / Datenmissbrauch*



painsucker schrieb:


> Ja na soweit ist mir das schon klar. Ich meinte eigentlich wie ich dann dagegen vorgehen soll. Meinen erfahrungen zufolge reicht es nicht einfach mal den Begünstigten zu schreiben: "Hier ich wars nicht, ich bezahls nicht" und dann einfach alle Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben ignorieren.
> Da kommt dann meist ein schreiben. "Wir habens geprüft, zahl mal schön"


Dann muss letztendlich die "Prüfung" auch einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung Stand halten können. Dann aber fallen die "Prüfergebnisse" zumeist wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen oder es kommt erst gar nicht zu einem Verfahren. Die meisten Forderungssteller wissen, dass sie nichts wissen und lassen es wegen dem zu hohen Prozeßausfallrisiko erst gar nicht zu Entscheidungen der Instanzen kommen. Der Forderungsgegner muss überhaupt nichts beweisen - wie auch, wenn er gar nicht der Verursacher einer Forderung war!



painsucker schrieb:


> ...dass manche Nachrichten schon als gelesen markiert waren ...


Das kenne ich, nur konnte mir bislang noch niemand erklären, warum das so ist. Da das Problem viele GMX-Nutzer haben, gehe ich gar davon aus, dass das ein unsauber programmiertes Portalproblem bei GMX sein könnte.


----------



## wahlhesse (26 September 2009)

*AW: Datenklau / Datenmissbrauch*



painsucker schrieb:


> ...
> daraufhin habe ich mein Passwort geändert und siehe da. Nun sind wieder *alle *neuen Nachrichten ungelesen.



Das ist wohl ein untrügliches Zeichen, dass jemand unbefugtes Zugang zum Postfach hatte...
Wie derjenige das Passwort hat erspähen können, ist eine andere Sache. Mitbenutzer des PCs, Trojaner, usw.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Tom78 (19 August 2012)

> Das kenne ich, nur konnte mir bislang noch niemand erklären, warum das so ist. Da das Problem viele GMX-Nutzer haben, gehe ich gar davon aus, dass das ein unsauber programmiertes Portalproblem bei GMX sein könnte.


 
Genauso sieht es wohl aus. Und das Problem ist noch immer nicht behoben: http://www.techtix.de/gmx-konten-gehackt-spam-915

Erst vor wenigen Wochen hat es meine private GMX-Adresse erwischt, welchr ich ubter Anderem für Paypal, Ebay etc. nutzte...bin ehrlich gesagt stinksauer, dass soetwas nach wie vor im großen Stil möglich ist !


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2012)

Tom78 schrieb:


> Genauso sieht es wohl aus.


...sieht zwar so aus, ist es aber wahrscheinlich nicht. Die Portale GMX und Web.de sind seit 2009 sicher technisch den Erfordernissen angepasst worden, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch hinsichtlich dem Fraudpotential. Gerade hier schlagen natürlich immer wieder neue Wellen ein, die immer sich wieder auch neuer Aplikationen bedienen. Die Portale können da stets softwareseitig nur nachrüsten.


Tom78 schrieb:


> ...bin ehrlich gesagt stinksauer, dass soetwas nach wie vor im großen Stil möglich ist !


Es lohnt sich nur bei so großen Portalen für die Halunken. Du selbst musst so ein Portal ja nicht nutzen, wenn dir was nicht gefällt.


----------

